# Административно-Технический > Политика модерирования >  О политике модерирования

## Nik Primopye

Уважаемые господа модераторы, 

1 - удаление со страниц форума постов ничего хорошего не дает.

Этим Вы переписываете историю - берете на себя функции Господа Бога (или министерства правды - как больше нравится).

Для примера, в одной из веток весьма известный на форуме господин отличился - из 40 постов 35 были только с ругательствами и оскорблениями участников, и ни слова по теме.
Вы удалили эти посты.

Теперь этот господин опять белый и пушистый. Начал жизнь с чистого листа.

Просьба - оставлять тему "Как Есть" - со всеми постами. Это запись реальности, существовавшей на данный момент - в этом и ценность.

Сказанное не относится к удалению постов по просьбе оскорбленной стороны.

2 - Если участник заработал наказание - приговор должен быть обнародован. Желательно - по полной форме - Такой-то, за то, и то, и это - получил ХХХ. 

Желательно - не объединять дела. Преступных групп ака банд, слава богу, на форуме пока не отмечалось. 

Вот такая просьба.
Понимаю, что это весьма нагрузит модераторов. Очень сочувствую. 

Спасибо,

Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ...погиб близкий моему отцу .. и мне ...человек и я не потерплю на этом форуме ... выссказываний от недоумков , порочащих честь людей , погибших выполняя свой долг .
> 
> Короче , еще одно подобное воспоминание и все с вами распрощаются , как распрощались с Nik Primopye , вроде форум не загнулся ( как он предсказывал ) и бардака меньше стало ( как предсказывал я ).
> Так что еще раз подумайте , стоят ли необдуманые слова подобного поворота событий и о том , что интернет общение , к моему величайшему сожалению  , не подразумевает под собой хоть какую-то ответственность за свои слова .


Дорогой модератор Nazar - два вопроса лично Вам.

Вопрос 1) - почему Вы позволяете себе передергивать, применять двойные стандарты, лгать и оскорблять участников форума?

 09.06.2008 я создал тему "Дополнения в правила форума", и в №1 предложил буквально следующее:-"Запретить сообщения, содержащие а)-клевету и б)- оскорбления... Без уточнения - участник или неучастник форума, жив ли он вообще. Мертвых, неучастников форума - тоже оскорбляют."  
http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...9803#post29803 

 Лично Вы приложили много сил, чтобы затоптать эту тему. 
 Может потому, что я предлагал защищать любого человека - не только Ваших хороших знакомых?  
 Вам мое предложение казалось глупостью - и вдруг: 
 -"..я не потерплю на этом форуме...выссказываний от недоумков , порочащих честь людей..."

Вы меняете свою точку зрения? Благородно негодуете? А раньше Вы где были?


 Вопрос 2)- Вы утверждаете, что Nik Primopye предсказывал, что "форум загнется".
 Сделайте одолжение, укажите - где и когда я утверждал такое.

 С уважением,

 Ник

----------


## Nazar

> Дорогой модератор Nazar - два вопроса лично Вам.


Все личные вопросы в личные сообщения. Ну а касаемо Ваших предсказаний, вспомните свои  письма мне.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Все личные вопросы в личные сообщения. Ну а касаемо Ваших предсказаний, вспомните свои  письма мне.


"...модератор Nazar - два вопроса лично Вам" - лично Вам, как модератору форума - во избежание неоднозначности - кому да зачем.
 Думаю, Вы прекрасно поняли. 
 "Все личные вопросы в личные сообщения" - Ваши слова. 
 А вот другие Ваши слова -"И ради бога , не пишите мне на почту свои письма..."http://forums.airforce.ru/showpost.php?p=29661&postcount=8

 Как-то противоречит друг другу, Вам не кажется?

 Вы постоянно вспоминаете нашу личную переписку. Было 2 письма от Вас и 2 письма от меня. В моем письме от 05.06.2008 было сказано:
 "...это личная переписка, на поведение наше на форуме не влияющая."

 Если Вы таким странным способом предлагаете опубликовать нашу переписку для развлечения форума - так прямо и скажите.

 Вы не отвечаете на мой вопрос - где, в каком сообщении на форуме я предсказывал, что "форум загнется"?
 Вам нечего ответить? 
 Вы приписали мне то, чего я не говорил - извинитесь, и дело с концом.

 С уважением,

 Ник

----------


## Nazar

> Как-то противоречит друг другу, Вам не кажется?


нет не кажеться, форумная личная переписка и почта разные вещи,я имел ввиду последнюю, ну а по поводу того есть мне что ответить или нет, абсолютно не хочется вступать с Вами в очередную бессмысленую полемику, да и с трубки писать и читать неудобно, вернусь домой и отвечу , а пока напоминаю , что в очередной раз все Вами сказаное в этой ветке, не имеет абсолютно никакого отношение к теме.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> нет не кажеться, форумная личная переписка и почта разные вещи,я имел ввиду последнюю, ну а по поводу того есть мне что ответить или нет, абсолютно не хочется вступать с Вами в очередную бессмысленую полемику, да и с трубки писать и читать неудобно, вернусь домой и отвечу , а пока напоминаю , что в очередной раз все Вами сказаное в этой ветке, не имеет абсолютно никакого отношение к теме.


Дорогой Nazar, 

 В своем посте #282 в этой ветке Вы смачно в меня плюнули: 
" ...все с вами распрощаются , как распрощались с Nik Primopye , вроде форум не загнулся ( как он предсказывал ) и бардака меньше стало ( как предсказывал я )."

Я в этой теме никак не отмечался.

Офф-топ - на Вашей совести.
"с трубки писать и читать неудобно" - а кто заставляет?

С уважением,

Ник

----------


## Nazar

> http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...9803#post29803 
> 
>  Лично Вы приложили много сил, чтобы затоптать эту тему.


Ну а что еще могут делать ягнята-модераторы , только топтать.




> Вопрос 2)- Вы утверждаете, что Nik Primopye предсказывал, что "форум загнется".
>  Сделайте одолжение, укажите - где и когда я утверждал такое.
> 
>  С уважением,


*3 - некоторые моменты в политике модераторов мне кажутся принципиально неправильными, создающими определенную опасность для Вашего сайта.*
*Дорогие модераторы An-Z и Nazar!
Я не одобряю начатую Вами дискуссию, считаю ее крайне опасной для форума*
 Ваши слова ? Я лично не усмотрел никакой опасности во время этих бесед , зато прочувствовал полную безопасность для форума , во время Вашего отсутствия.

Так-же предлагаю не развивать эту тему по причине бесперспективности .

----------


## Nik Primopye

психокинезис - так называется способность усилием воли сдвигать предметы .

/http://www.atheism.ru/library/Kitaygorodsky_1.phtml?part=20/

----------


## Nazar

> психокинезис - так называется способность усилием воли сдвигать предметы .
> 
> /http://www.atheism.ru/library/Kitaygorodsky_1.phtml?part=20/


Ваших способностей что-либо сдвинуть на этом форуме , пусть даже с применением силы воли - не хватит 
Неделя за оффтоп, плюс неделя за пренебрежение к рекомендациям и просьбам не развивать заранее беспереспективные ветки.

----------


## Redan



----------


## Д.Срибный

> Д.Срибный,гораздо человечнее,добрее и мудрее.


У меня просто времени меньше  :Biggrin: 
Действия Назара полностью поддерживаю и одобряю. Если хочется поболтать о потилике - у нас есть курилка.
И почитайте правила. Обсуждение действий модератора допускаются только в привате.

----------


## Nazar



----------


## Redan



----------


## Chelnok

> Я бы вас попросил быть сдержанней в своих выражениях , повежливей уважаемый.


Я в отличие от некоторых на форуме веду себя сдержанно,но почему то вы кинулись на меня!Взгляните с чего начался этот пост,Ваш приятель ,Сергей Галицкий добавил сказок,потом дальше пошло,но по идею я тут ни при чем!Вы на другие посты взгляните,там куда круче выражаются,а Вы молчите,стало бы есть привилегия ,что кому-то можно круто выражаться,а кому-то -нет!Кстати слово ахинея,относительно нормальное,у нас даже преподаватели так иногда говорили в Нижегородском политехническом,а вот слово дерьмо,никогда не употребляли!!!А на форуме этого слова навалом,но предупреждений-нет!Некрасиво,как-то получается.

----------


## Nazar

Уважаемый Сhelnok
К сожалению я не могу отслеживать все темы на данном форуме , в последнее время модерацией здесь занимаюсь практически я один .
При переходе на личности я делал и буду делать замечания и поверьте , они касались и касаются не только Вас.

----------


## Chelnok

> Уважаемый Сhelnok
> К сожалению я не могу отслеживать все темы на данном форуме , в последнее время модерацией здесь занимаюсь практически я один .
> При переходе на личности я делал и буду делать замечания и поверьте , они касались и касаются не только Вас.


Мне хотелось бы надеяться на это,хотелось бы верить.Успехов! :Smile:

----------


## Казанец

Раньше не сталкивался, но следует отметить, что политика модерирования форума продуманная, сдержанная, мудрая, грамотная. Иногда хочется сказать что запаздывающая, но по разумению - нет. Всё правильно. Всё как и должно быть. Браво. Уважаю.

----------

